# Baskets



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

I have what I believe to be two double baskets. One is deeper with a smaller area with holes, the other shallow with a larger area with holes. They both hold the same amount of grinds. What is the thinking/intention behind this?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I would have said that the one with the small bottom was a single, but if you say they hold the same quantity and the smaller looking one is deeper then I'm less sure. Are they 58mm? Someone in the know is bound to come along and say "oh that's from a vintage Caravel" or some other obscure machine. .. or maybe it's a single after all?


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes, both 58/58.5


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How are you filling the baskets, when you say they both hold the same amount, what is that amount? In grams please


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The one on the right looks like a "POD" basket, ie used with coffee pods. Does it have a letter "C" stamped on the inside face near the top ?


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> How are you filling the baskets, when you say they both hold the same amount, what is that amount? In grams please


I used them both using 14g


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> The one on the right looks like a "POD" basket, ie used with coffee pods. Does it have a letter "C" stamped on the inside face near the top ?


No letters stamped anywhere


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Added the other one I have been using which I think must be THE double.

So maybe I've just been stuffing too much into the single and the pod baskets?

  

Single - Pod - Double?

Does that look/sound right?


----------

